# Homebums are their own Breed



## railroadron

Before my most recent mishap I never had much dealings with the East Coast or it massively populated metropolis's but one thing I did learn was there is a difference between Eastern homebums and Western homebums much like western and eastern diamondback rattle snakes. One of course more deadly and aggressive. Eastern homebums are straight up Grimmey! These fuckers dont give a hoot about you because as far as they re concerened you re a traveler and likely to keep traveling if they relieve you of all your gear. Some of these cities I visited remind me of scenes from Escape from New York, no shit! Freaking Tremont park in Cleveland..Uh Scary! then Off Rockefeller next to the tracks in the jungle was a cannibals camp. Even the dogs were acting sketchy, and one little mutt had a fucking eye patch and a grin with one canine tooth poking from under his lip. So back in Tremont park these really clean dressed up hip hoppy dudes are out there trappin weed which feeling no threat or fear go alone to an ATM...cept one was following at a distance (I was unaware at first) Soon as the cash dispenced that fucker was on me. He said Ill be dammned if I ever seen a backpacking traveler wit a bank card and I m thinking where the fuck are you from? But then after I get my bag he start s talking about if I need a place to stretch out I m welcome down in his camp. Camp? A clean dressy homebum..Wow! Yeah..sure I ll be right down, which bush is it? So like I head down toward the tracks where I feel at home and as I m walking down Clark Ave towards the yard I see a couple backpackers and ask if they want to burn. Good and crisp I make small talk and learn these are freaking homebums too..just relocating to another camp. I m thinking they need to be wearing special T-shirts or fly a rag of a color because I m sorry but homebums creep me out. They think and act differently and their motivations are different..they re like in cutthroat survival mode. Soo the 2 guys turned to like 5 others all wanting me to camp with em..see my knife and shit..the rest of the story is posted..if ya haven’t read it…do so..Never trust Homebums


----------



## Tude

Really sucks  Hopefully your "screw this" trip and the subsequent trains and airlines up to Alaska will satisfy you for a while - let that east coast stuff droop off ...

 Feel better!


----------



## DisgustinDustin

Biiiiiig difference from east coast homebums and west coast for sure.
most of my west coast homebum experiences were ok. I live on the east coast most of the home bums are agro as fuck and pissed at the world while the west coast dudes are in my experience mostly friendly.
I've wondered why for years. Is it because the weather is better out west?


----------



## kokomojoe

DisgustinDustin said:


> Biiiiiig difference from east coast homebums and west coast for sure.
> most of my west coast homebum experiences were ok. I live on the east coast most of the home bums are agro as fuck and pissed at the world while the west coast dudes are in my experience mostly friendly.
> I've wondered why for years. Is it because the weather is better out west?


 
If I had to guess, I'd say that it's more likely that people on the west coast aren't nearly as hostile when it comes to dealing with bums. I haven't been to the west coast but I've always had the impression that the majority of people out there are more chill when it comes to just about anything.


----------



## xRENx

i dont know homebums in the desert are some wingnuts for sure. i think the heat fucks with the brain or some shit after so long


----------



## CXR1037

Desert homebums are on meth.

Homebums suck and I try to avoid their miserable, crack-spanging existence at all costs. 

cxR - "...chains? I don't have any chains. There's a Home Depot over there, though, where you can buy chains of all different sizes and strengths...oh, CHANGE? No, I don't have any for you."


----------



## Noble Savage

In the advent of a nuclear holocaust the only thing to survive would be cockroaches and homebums.


----------



## Rico Quiroz

Wheres the link to the other part of the story?


----------



## Monkeywrench

West coast has plenty of hostile homebums. Not as many as say,.. Philly or Boston. But they're around. Meth wears off eventually and they get pissed.


----------



## MarkyFart

guess i best be weary of homebums over the summer during my travels.
are most of them really meth heads or is that just some stereotype?


----------



## James Huxley

Say what you want about the hobo population, but I've never seen a hobo eat a rat. Squirrels maybe. Never a street rat. *shudders*


----------



## Kim Chee

railroadron said:


> I m thinking they need to be wearing special T-shirts or fly a rag of a color because I m sorry but homebums creep me out. They think and act differently and their motivations are different..they re like in cutthroat survival mode...



Haven't heard from you lately, Ron.

You do realize the difference between you and a homebum is exactly one pair of shoes, right?

What kind of homebum would you be?


----------



## Renegade

Im pretty sure most homebums are miserable. Staying in one spot leads to stagnation and genreal unhappiness in my opinion. Traveling opens you up to a lot more life and experiences..


----------

